# Bathroom paint



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

A week, ideally. But if you only have one bathroom... well, don't take too long, and open a window if you can.

Oh, and when it comes time to do that remodel, get a nice big vent fan installed, and use paint from a paint store, not that Behr stuff.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

jkrodger said:


> the paint was already uneven up there (we're guessing the previous owner tried to touch up before selling but didn't mix her paint very well because the edges look like a different white than the rest of the ceiling).


Most likely they simply rolled a quick coat w/o "cutting in" around the edges
Cutting in being the time consuming part
Also more likely to have mold in the center (to cover up)
And more likely to mess up the paint job when cutting in



jkrodger said:


> ...there's no vent in the bathroom
> ...we were having some moisture problems on the ceiling.
> I would mop the ceiling with a bleach mixture every week


I _strongly_ suggest putting a coat of Zinsser's Perma-White instead of the Behr
You've got a pretty bad situation, and are bleaching the ceiling once a week
Zinsser's Perma-White is the absolute best Mold/Mildew resistant paint I have ever used, and I live and work in the land of rust and mildew
It's truly remarkable



jkrodger said:


> How long do we have to wait to shower after painting? 24 hours? 48 hours? a week?


As long as possible
At least 24 hours if at all possible
The longer the better though, really


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! We'll look into doing a better paint brand when we reno the bathroom in a couple months. The window in the bathroom is a normal sized window in the shower (with tinted glass of course) and it actually vents fairly well when the top part of the window is open. The problem arises when my husband doesn't open the window because it's too cold outside.

The exterior of the house is all brick, we were thinking of trying to install a vent in there that leads up to the roof. Anyone know if this would be possible?


----------

